# ¿Que bobina comprar si ésta está defectuosa?



## ban007 (May 9, 2016)

Hola Foro!
*M*e llamo Ban y no tengo ni idea de donde me estoy metiendo... Pero me han dado un cacharro para arreglar que usa radiofrecuencia en tratamientos de belleza. He comprobado contactos y demás y sólo me queda la bobina. La bobina es un monstruo que pesa 5 kilos. He medido con el polímetro puesto en 200ohms y me da 1. *S*iempre si emparejo cualquier color con el negro. No sé si se medirá así, pero creo que la resistencia debería de ser mínima. La cuestión es saber si lo estoy midiendo bien, y si es así, dónde se pùede comprar una igual. Como no sé en que se mide o q*ue* tipo es, no sé que tengo q*ue* comprar....
En las fotos veréis más detalles. Mil gracias a "los entendidos"!


----------



## solaris8 (May 9, 2016)

por lo que veo debe ser un transformador de poder(alimentacion del equipo), los negros (no veo sus numeros) deben ser el primario(220) os otros los secundarios, si no es un autotransformador, no deberia marcar nada entre primarios y secundarios...

trata de subir mas informacion, marca y modelo del equipo,fotos de la placa , de la etiqueta del transformador, etc
para que sirve???


----------



## ban007 (May 9, 2016)

Vale, acabo de hablar con un amigo mío y me comenta q*ue* es un transformador normal que me debe de dar 12, 53 y 230V en las tomas. Lo he medido y me da 13, 63 y 220V. Estos valores indican q*ue* está bien a pesar de darme 10V más en la segunda toma?


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2016)

Hola ban007,Todo indica que el trafo esta bien ,no olvides que lo estas midiendo en vacio,y eso altera las mediciones.


Saludos.


----------



## ban007 (May 9, 2016)

Bueno, os adjunto más imágenes. A ver si damos con el estropicio. Soldar y eso se me da bien. Así que si detectamos el fallo y se puede reponer, me pondré a ello! Mil gracias de nuevo!



Se me olvidaba, sirve para tratamientos de belleza. El paciente sujeta un mango de metal o se le pone una placa de metal en contacto con el cuerpo conectado a un cable. Con el otro se masajea la zona a tratar creando calor. Se envió a repara a Barcelona pero nos dijeron que compráramos uno nuevo. Que no valía la pena arreglarlo. Uno nuevo cuesta 15000€.... Y mi suegra no puede afrontar la inversión a poco de jubilarse. Como soy el manitas, me lo ha dejado aquí. Y a la suegra hay que tratarla bien!!!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 9, 2016)

Hola, a esos equipos es común que se les dañe algún transistor de los que manejan la parte de alta tensión pues, en su mayoría, el valor de VCEo está muy al tope.

Y bueno antes que otra cosa ¿prende al menos el equipo?, ¿se sobrecalienta?, da más detalles de los síntomas.

Saludos


----------



## ban007 (May 9, 2016)

El aparato se enciende. Suena el ventilador del disipador de calor. Se encienden las leds de la parte frontal. Si aumento la potencia, las leds q*ue* indican la potencia aumentan también en número según voy subiendo. Enchufo los cables que van al paciente y es aquí donde se ve el fallo. No da ese calor que tenía que dar. Los cables los he comprobado y están bien.

Y no se sobrecalienta.

Lo tengo encendido ya 5 minutos y los disipadores de calor que tiene están fríos. Claro q*ue* no tienen uso ahora mismo.... No sé si deberían de tener alguna temperatura en este modo de encendido si usar.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 9, 2016)

Si podría ser lo que te comento de los transistores, bien. Trata de seguir los cables que van desde el paciente hacia dentro del equipo, llegarán a un transformador y al otro lado de ese transformador estarán los transistores que digo. Esos son los que hay que revisar, de preferencia afuera de la placa de circuito impreso


----------



## ban007 (May 9, 2016)

Espero que el título me corresponda. En la foto adjunta os muestro como va. El cable del paciente (el rojo) pasa primero por un doble condensador azul y después va a uno amarillo que está lleno de polvo. Al querer quitarle el polvo, me di cuenta de que el polvo estaba pegado y no se iba ni con un pincel. Recuerdo en mis tiempos que los condensadores morían inflándose y soltando líquido viscoso y pegajoso. Es posible que ese condensador esté mal y su recambio sea la solución al problema?  Después va el camino a una bobina que está al lado.

¿Eso es un condesador, no?¿?


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 9, 2016)

Eso es en el caso de los capos electroliticos, no es el caso, pero aun así en la foto los condensadores azules se ven estrellados. Compruébalos con algún capacitometro o bien un ohmetro. Debería darte al principio una resistencia muy baja y después de un momento irse a infinito (el condensador se ha cargado).


----------



## ban007 (May 9, 2016)

Si lo mido en óhmetros, se me queda en 1. Es decir, no hay continuidad alguna. Da igual en que escala lo ponga. Siempre me da 1. No empieza despacito a subir ni nada. directamente 1.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 9, 2016)

Haz la misma prueba colocando algún resistor que tengas a la mano de unos mm 100K, si es el mismo resultado ya podemos empezar a sospechar de ese componente. El resistor en serie al condensador y la medición a todo el conjunto serie.

(-)----\/\/\/-----||-----(+)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2016)

Por favor foto de las incripciones de los dos componentes celestes y del amarillo

 . . . Parecen varistores  . . . Los celestes tienen las patas cruzadas por dentro


----------



## ban007 (May 11, 2016)

Tienen el símbolo ohm, no sé si tendrá algo que ver. Son dos en el mismo punto de soldadura y están con las patas trenzadas entre sí. Para hacer lo que me pedisteis, no tengo una resistecia 100k a mano. Tendré que buscar alguna.
Os sigo contando! Gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 11, 2016)

Esos son condensadores de 1nF a 6000v, y esa rajada no da buena pinta. Puedes hacerles la prueba o ya de entrada reemplazarlos. Pero antes es también recomendable revisar las demás secciones del circuito. Saludos


----------



## ban007 (May 17, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. Saqué las resistencias / varistores y los llevé a una tienda aquí en Málaga. Me dijeron que eran varistores y me dieron unos nuevos. Los he metido pero sigue sin funcionar. Lo siguiente es el transformador que hay al lado (ver foto). Que también está rajado por un lado. Me gustaría saber cuantas patas tiene para sacarlo y poder ver voltajes ya que tal como está no se ve nada. Yo imagino que tendrá dos de entrada (A y B) y dos de salida (C y D) (ver foto otra vez... ). A lo mejor me indicáis como testearlo antes de sacarlo.
Gracias a todos!



E·ntre A y B que creo que son el primario mido una resistencia de 7.2 ohms. Entre C y D, 7.8 ohms. Con el polímetro en AC mido esas parejas y no me da ninguna medida. Así que supongo que no le llega voltaje alguno. ¿Voy bien? 
Por si os pudiera ayudar.


----------



## ban007 (May 17, 2016)

El transformador en cuestión está metido en una carcasa de plástico sin ningún texto visible que indique el voltaje. Pero sí aparece la inscripción Inidba, que es la marca del cacharro en cuestión. Googleando he encontrado esto: http://www.espatentes.com/pdf/2139507_b1.pdf
Es un transformador con patente. A lo mejor de ese esquema podemos sacar más cosas... A ver....



Y aquí más patentes de dicha empresa.... Q trabajazo.....
http://www.espatentes.com/so01948.html


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 17, 2016)

Lo que pasa es que como bien dice la patente, se trata de un transformador de alta frecuencia y al intentar medir tensión en su entrada/salida con él multimetro este té de una lectura errónea. No veo la parte rajada del transformador en la foto pero dadas las lecturas de resistencia que comentas parece que esta buen estado . Revisa los transistores que controlan a este transformador también. Saludos


----------



## ban007 (May 18, 2016)

Bueno, el transistor que he sacado es un TIP48 (ver foto). Lo he metido en el multímetro en hfe y me da 001.En diodo mido resistencia y me da B-C = 663 ohm y entre B-E = 673 ohm. Suponiendo que las patas de izqda a dcha sean B-C-E.
Está bien medido así?


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 18, 2016)

mm bueno esa lectura de ohmios quiero creer que es la magnitud del voltaje de las uniones del transistor y en tal caso corresponden con un transistor en buen estado (la lectura de BE es mayor a la BC por muy pocos milivots). La lectura de HFE ya es otro cantar.

¿Es el único transistor que está conectado al transformador?


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

siempre me he preguntado como podria uno desbobinar un primario de esos de 1000 vueltas en un transformador toridal.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> siempre me he preguntado como podria uno desbobinar un primario de esos de 1000 vueltas en un transformador toridal.


 Hola caro Don tonygtquitar , bueno si tienes tienpo y muuucha pacienzia puedes ustedes mismo desbobinar a mano.
Ahora yo personalmente buscaria por un taller especializado en ese tipo se servicio
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 12, 2020)

Hombre, un secundario que tiene 50 o 100 vueltas, pues puedo entender que si, pero a mano pienso que es imposible que tu le puedas dar a un toroidal 1000 o 2000 vueltas, tienes que andar cosiendo con el hilo. ¿que haces, pasar todo el carrete por el agujero?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2020)

Eso se hace con un huso o lanzadera, se pasa un ovillo por el centro.
Por eso el primero que son más vueltas más finas van al centro, el huso puede ser más grande.
Además el hilo fino es más maleable y más fácil de doblar.
.
Y si no es así, será de otra manera. No me dedico a bobinar. Los compro hechos.

Cómo mucho lo mismo un día le quito unas vueltas a uno para pasar de 15 a 12V. O ni eso


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Hombre, un secundario que tiene 50 o 100 vueltas, pues puedo entender que si, pero a mano pienso que es imposible que tu le puedas dar a un toroidal 1000 o 2000 vueltas, tienes que andar cosiendo con el hilo. ¿que haces, pasar todo el carrete por el agujero?


Hay maquinas especialmente diseñadas para hacer ese tipo servicio , veer mejor en : maquinas de enrolar transformador toroidal - Google Search
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 12, 2020)

Tal cual, como dice Daniel Lopes  :   
*Industrial*







*Hágalo usted mismo (DIY)*




Saludos cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 12, 2020)

muchas grac


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hay maquinas especialmente diseñadas para hacer ese tipo servicio , veer mejor en : maquinas de enrolar transformador toroidal - Google Search
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


muchas gracias, es muy interesante, aprovecho para hacerte una pregunta, ¿cuando se bobina un transformador de audio o de red en el mismo carrete, que hilo es mejor enrroyar primero el primario y luego encima el secundario o da igual el orden? ya no me refiero a los toroidales, me refiero a los transformadores normales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> muchas grac
> 
> muchas gracias, es muy interesante, aprovecho para hacerte una pregunta, ¿cuando se bobina un transformador de audio o de red en el mismo carrete, que hilo es mejor enrroyar primero el primario y luego encima el secundario o da igual el orden? ya no me refiero a los toroidales, me refiero a los transformadores normales.


Muy buena pregunta esa  y igualmente dificil de responder con real propriedad sin "enrolaciones" (mentiras).
Se que cuanto a transformadores especificos para uso en  Audio hay "trucos" o técnicas de enrolamento para si obtener la  maxima respuesta en frequenzia banda ancha aparte de lo uso de nucleos de hierro especial ( hierro silicio , tanbien conocido aca por eses pagos como "hierro dulce").
Mescla se partes de primario con partes de secundario y no un todo enrolamento y despues otro.
Aca mismo en ese foro hay ejelentes discussiones do que aclaro aca , basta buscar.
Ahora cuanto a transformadores de fuerza yo personalmente enrolaria lo devanado primario ( y excitador) premeramente en lo carrete de modo ese quedarse mas cercano a lo nucleo de hierro.
Despues enrolaria lo devanado secundario.
Bueno es solamente lo que penso y creo , pero nin se si estoy 100% correcto en esa teoria .
Seguramente hay mas conpañeros mucho mas capacitados que jo  en ese tema para responder con mas propriedad tu enquietaciones.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2020)

¿Que es el primario y que es el secundario?

Los transformadores son máquinas reversibles.

Los que he visto estaba el de baja tensión encima por lo que antes he expuesto, supongo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que es el primario y que es el secundario?
> 
> Los transformadores son máquinas reversibles.
> 
> Los que he visto estaba el de baja tensión encima por lo que antes he expuesto, supongo.


!Siii tienes toda razón de como andan! .
Considero como primario lo devanado conectado a la RED Electrica y secundario lo devanado que es conectado a lo circuito a sener alimentado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 12, 2020)

si, tienes razon, el de audio se intercala el primario con el secundario, eso si que lo sabia, pero me referia a usar uno de red como trafo de salida,
si era aconsejable hacerlo igual que uno de red, en este caso primero el primario y luego el secundario.


Hombre, esta claro que si le metes al primario 1000 vueltas y al secundario 2000 espiras, vas a tener un transformador amplificador de tension, te dara el doble de lo que entra en el primario, mientras que si es alreves, pues dara la mitad de voltaje y a menos voltaje mas corriente etc, hasta ahi si llego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> si, tienes razon, el de audio se intercala el primario con el secundario, eso si que lo sabia, pero me referia a usar uno de red como trafo de salida,
> si era aconsejable hacerlo igual que uno de red, en este caso primero el primario y luego el secundario.
> 
> 
> Hombre, esta claro que si le metes al primario 1000 vueltas y al secundario 2000 espiras, vas a tener un transformador amplificador de tension, te dara el doble de lo que entra en el primario, mientras que si es alreves, pues dara la mitad de voltaje y a menos voltaje mas corriente etc, hasta ahi si llego.


Bueno usar un transformador de RED Electrica como transformador de Audio seguramente NO es una buena onda una ves que lo hierro enpleyado NO es lo mas adecuado para frequenzias de Audio.
La frequenzia de la RED Electrica es 50 o 60Hz dependendo de la latitude (País) y esa NO canbia nunca.
Ya las frequenzias de Audio son conpreendidas entre 20 Hz y 20Khz (banda ancha).
Cuando NO si nesecita de tan gran prolijidad ( ejelente especificaciones técnicas) lo transformador de Audio puede si sener armado tal cual un de RED Electrica , pero sin olvidar de canbiar lo tipo de hierro enpleyado por lo tipo mas adecuado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 13, 2020)

Yo en mi experiencia he usado transformadores de red para audio usando la formula de la impedancia reflejada, cuando los bobinados, van uno encima del otro en el mismo carrete, suelen dar buen resultado, pero cuando he usado transformadores con los bobinados de primario y secundario en dos carretes distintos si que se nota que se pierden los agudos y se pierden los graves, unicamente lo que se realza mucho son los medios, pero el sonido no es que sea malo, pero le falta cuerpo y presencia.


Por otro lado, en vista de que la informacion que he encontrado es incompleta y bastante confusa abandono el tema, usare ese trafo para hacerme un trafo de red.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 13, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Yo en mi experiencia he usado transformadores de red para audio usando la formula de la impedancia reflejada, cuando los bobinados, van uno encima del otro en el mismo carrete, suelen dar buen resultado, pero cuando he usado transformadores con los bobinados de primario y secundario en dos carretes distintos si que se nota que se pierden los agudos y se pierden los graves, unicamente lo que se realza mucho son los medios, pero el sonido no es que sea malo, pero le falta cuerpo y presencia.
> Por otro lado, en vista de que la informacion que he encontrado es incompleta y bastante confusa abandono el tema, usare ese trafo para hacerme un trafo de red.



Hola Tonytguitar! , mira haz lo que quieras !, la información que hemos proporcionado no es ni incompleta, ni confusa, sucede que no la entiendes, de hecho tu mismo has dicho que te haces lío con los trafos de salida de audio, debieras ver primero algunos libros de electricidad, y electromagnetismo para entender lo que hemos publicado 🤷‍♂️.
Cuando pueda, estuve ocupado, te contesto en el otro post original:Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño , si es que todavía te interesa, ¡avisa, así no me haces perder el tiempo! 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Yo en mi experiencia he usado transformadores de red para audio usando la formula de la impedancia reflejada, cuando los bobinados, van uno encima del otro en el mismo carrete, suelen dar buen resultado, pero cuando he usado transformadores con los bobinados de primario y secundario en dos carretes distintos si que se nota que se pierden los agudos y se pierden los graves, unicamente lo que se realza mucho son los medios, pero el sonido no es que sea malo, pero le falta cuerpo y presencia.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, en vista de que la informacion que he encontrado es incompleta y bastante confusa abandono el tema, usare ese trafo para hacerme un trafo de red.


Bueno ,yo de plenissimo acuerdo en grau , genero y numero con Don Rorschach lo que se pasa es que tienes que estudiar mucho mas como realmente funcionan los transformadores.
Las técnicas de multidevanados mesclados es para mejorar la respuesta en alta frequenzia (agudos) ya un bueno nucleo de hierro con bajas perdidas son inprescindibles para lograr respuesta en la parte baja de frequenzias (graves).
Electronica es basada puramente en matemactica y si esa NO cierra las cuentas las cosas NO tienem como funcionar a contento.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> siempre me he preguntado como podria uno desbobinar un primario de esos de 1000 vueltas en un transformador toridal.







__





						¿ Como se hacen ? Los Transformadores Toroidales
					

Mucho se comenta en el foro sobre los transformadores Toroidales o Toricos, que son buenos para esto o lo otro, pero se pusieron a analizar como se bobinan ?  Hay 2 alternativas. Primera: Personal mal pagado en algun pais asiatico pasando manualmente el alambre por dentro del toroide...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				






tonygtguitar dijo:


> . . . . Por otro lado, en vista de que la informacion que he encontrado es incompleta y bastante confusa abandono el tema, usare ese trafo para hacerme un trafo de red.


Estás descalificando los aportes de varios colegas del Foro, tal vez el problema resida en que *NO *supiste comprender la información gentilmente aportada, y que de ninguna manera es incompleta o confusa


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 14, 2020)

Que me digais que hay conceptos que no entiendo y que deberia estudiar es algo que acepto humildemente por que idea verdaderamente tengo muy poca y eso lo acepto.

Pero lo que intento decir, es que en los calculos, hay valores en las formulas que no se dicen de donde salen, hay una secuencia de formulas constantes y valores, y en un momento te van diciendo el camino a seguir con ejemplos, y de repente aparecen valores que no se dice de donde salieron, os lo voy a demostrar en el otro hilo, pero lo quiero hacer de buena onda sin malos rollos si os parece bien, yo no soy nadie para tirar 
por tierra el curro de nadie, si alguien penso lo contrario le pido disculpas, no era mi intencion.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2020)

!Hola a todos , a muuuuuchos años atraz ( mas precisamente 46) cuando jo cursaba la primaria mi profesora eñsinou que una casa NO si comeza por lo techo !
Comezamos premeramente por una buena fundación (bueno alicerce) , despues buenas paredes construidas tal cual para suportar lo peso del techo en questón y finalmente lo bendicto techo .
Aclaro eso porque en esa epoca cuando aun muy pibe ya queria saper y discutir de cosas que aun NO tenia enbasamento teorico para realmente entiender como funcionava.
Mismo pasado tanto tienpo aun mi recordo como si fuese ayer esas palabras ( duras para mi en la  época).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 14, 2020)

si no me has descubierto nada nuevo, ese ejemplo podria servir si yo intentase competir con gente gente que sabe mas que yo, yo soy consciente que no tengo ni idea, y la prueba esta en que lo he repetido muchas veces, soy un aficionado malo y no me importa reconocerlo, no vivo de creerme lo que no soy, puedo presumir de ser una persona con los pies en el suelo y no creerme mucho sin saber nada.

Voy a exponer en el otro hilo que puso el compañero mis dudas:





__





						Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño
					

Buenas noches amigos.  Me quiero fabricar un amplificador a válvulas en salida push-pull ab1 , me he leído los post de Rorschach y de Hazard_1998 de sus amplificadores y están fenomenales los dos amplificadores, pero siempre la gran duda con éstos amplificadores es autoconstruirse los...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




si quieres seguir el hilo suscribete y participas si quieres, aqui yo creo que ya no merece la pena seguir por que tenemos enfangados dos hilos y este no tiene mucho que ver con mi pregunta, es culpa mia y pido disculpas.


----------

